# Coming Out To Ca For Shelby Invasion In July



## Jarod24 (Apr 28, 2016)

Alright guys I'm planning to make the trip out to southern CA for the cyclone coaster Shelby invasion ride on July 3rd. Planning on driving out the Saturday the 2nd and heading home Monday morning on July 4th. Anybody have any suggestions on hotels in that area or wanna save me some money and let me sleep on there couch haha. Let me know. Can't wait to come out there and meet some of you guys. Pretty stoked!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't wait to meet you Jarod. Karla and I will be down there as well from Northern California for the weekend. 

We usually stay at the Hilton in downtown Long Beach or at the Hyatt at the Pike. 

See you soon.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 28, 2016)

slick said:


> Can't wait to meet you Jarod. Karla and I will be down there as well from Northern California for the weekend.
> 
> We usually stay at the Hilton in downtown Long Beach or at the Hyatt at the Pike.
> 
> See you soon.




Yeah man I'm excited to BS about bikes and put some faces to names. Depending on if my lady goes or not will probably depend on me getting a hotel room. If she doesn't end up coming I'll try to find a couch to stay on haha.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Yeah man I'm excited to BS about bikes and put some faces to names. Depending on if my lady goes or not will probably depend on me getting a hotel room. If she doesn't end up coming I'll try to find a couch to stay on haha.




Lots of parks and benches in that area. Grow a long beard and nobody will ever know the difference.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Lots of parks and benches in that area. Grow a long beard and nobody will ever know the difference.




My hair is already past my shoulders and I got a decent goatee/beard going right now so I'm sure I'd fit right in haha


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 29, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Alright guys I'm planning to make the trip out to southern CA for the cyclone coaster Shelby invasion ride on July 3rd. Planning on driving out the Saturday the 2nd and heading home Monday morning on July 4th. Anybody have any suggestions on hotels in that area or wanna save me some money and let me sleep on there couch haha. Let me know. Can't wait to come out there and meet some of you guys. Pretty stoked!!!



That's Awesome!!!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 10, 2016)

Come on guys!!!! I promise I'm not a creeper! Help a brother out. Need a place to lay my head at night on Saturday July 2 and Sunday July 3rd in the long beach area. Probably going to running around a lot and try to meet up with some people and see some cool bikes. Don't really wanna to pay for a hotel on 4th of July weekend. Will be heading home Monday morning


----------

